# Homeschooler trying to go abroad in Japan



## ZundleFire (Dec 15, 2014)

I am a Homeschooler in California, I am in junior year of high school. I want to go to Japan for my last year but can't find anything for a Homeschooler. It would be awesome to find a host family there, but I've had no luck. I want to know if there is a way for me to go there. I am learning Japanese now, so I can get by ok.
If anyone can help me, that would be much appreciated. Thank You.


Someone told me that Homeschooler can't make it there because of the way they do school there. But Homeschooler have better test results than a public school student. So I don't know.


----------



## larabell (Sep 10, 2007)

I just did a search on Google for "exchange student homeschool" and found a number of places that claim to be able to hook you up. The only exchange program with which I'm personally familiar was run by an NPO (non-profit organization) on both ends and not by the schools themselves. As long as your family is willing to host a student in exchange (which is why they call it an *exchange* program) you shouldn't have any problem. It may just be a matter of finding an organization that can pair you with a Japanese student.

I'm not sure why "the way they do school here" would make any difference. High school is not mandatory in Japan so it would be up to you to make sure you stay current on your studies. If you wanted to have an in-school experience here, that might be harder because high school is not free here (and not even cheap, from what I can tell). But if you're studying from home now, can't you continue on that same program, just from a different part of the world?

Another option, assuming it fits within your budget, would be to check with some of the international schools... they're probably better equipped to deal with someone who's only going to be in Japan for a year. But you might still need to find an exchange program to hook you up with a host family first.


----------



## ZundleFire (Dec 15, 2014)

Thank you. I'll look into that NPO. And yes I could just study what I'm studying now anywhere.


----------

